# مخاطر صناعة البترول



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

مخاطر صناعة البترول​
كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره.

يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية).

تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين).

المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة.

المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها.

المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع.


الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول:

من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي:

1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة .
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال.
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط .
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه.
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول.
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن.
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط.
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته.
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها.
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين.
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل.
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة .

13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

الغازات .
 هناك تقريبا ثلاثة أنواع من الغازات ، الغازات خانقة أو الغازات الملهبة أو الغازات السامة. الغازات الخانقة هي متعددة مثل غاز( الهيدروجين، الميثان، ثاني أوكسيد الكربون) وهي جميعها تحل محل قدر من الهواء في جو العمل مما يقلل نسبة غاز الاوكسجين.
الغازات الملهبة مثل( الكلور، الفلور) تسبب تهيجا والتهابا بأنسجة الجلد والمسالك التنفسية وتآكل الانسجة مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا. يتعرض العاملون لغاز الكلور في الصناعات البتركيميائية مثل صناعة البلاستيك وكذلك غاز الفلور يتعرض له العاملون في البترول والبلاستيك. اما الغازات السامة فمن أمثلتها( غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون ، وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين)، أعراض تسمم غاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون تظهرعلى صورة اجهاد مع الارتباك الذهني وفقدان القدرة على التركيز وفقدان الوعي. اما غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فانه يؤثرعلى المركز التنفسي بالمخ.
المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى.
يصاب العمال في صناعات البترول بالتسمم المزمن ببعض المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الصناعية الاخرى نتيجة التعرض لها على صورة أتربة أو أدخنة أو أبخرة تتطاير في جو العمل وتنتج الاصابة عن طريق التنفس أو بترسبها على الجلد، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن الثقيلة هي:
الرصاص. اعراض التسسمم بالرصاص فقرالدم والامساك ، شلل الاعصاب الطرفية، الصداع ، الرعشة والتهاب الكليتين.
الزئبق. تسبب التهاب الفم واللثة مع ظهور خط رمادي ازرق على اللثة وزيادة إفراز ا للعاب ، الغثيان،رعشة وحركات غير إرادية في الرأس واللسان والشفتين واليدين والساقين مع صداع وتغيرات في الشخصية،فقر الدم، سرطان الجلد ، تضخم الكبد والتهاب الكلى.
النيكل. يسبب النيكل التهابات وقروح وتقشر الجلد مع فقدان النشاط البدني والعقلي ، التهابات رئوية، بل أحيانآ يؤدي الى سرطان في الرئة.
الكبريت. يصاب العامل بقصر التنفس والتهاب أغشية المسالك التنفسية، فقدان حاسةالشم وسرعةالتعب .
الفسفور. اعراض التسمم هي ضيق الصدر والصداع، آلآم الاسنان وخلخلتها وسقوطها، التهاب وتأكل عضمة الفك ، الضعف العام ، فقدان التوازن والرعشة.
رابع كلوريد الكربون. يسبب التهابات في الاغشية المخاطية بالأنف والعين ، الغثيان واسهال وفقدان الشهية ، الصداع واضطراب النظر وفقدان الاتزان والارتباك، التهابات في الكلية والصفراء والكبد والجلد.
العمليات الاساسية لصناعة للبترول:
تبداء العمليات الاساسية للبترول بأستخراج البترول من الابار ثم نقله خلال أنابيب الى موانئ لتصديره عبر ناقلات البترول في البحر أو نقله بالمركبات في البر(موقع الحقل) ثم تكرير البترول وتوزيعه أو تخزينه أو استخدامه كمادة أولية في الصناعات البتروكيميائية.
الصناعات البتروكيميائية هي الصناعات التي تنتج مواد كيمياوية من مصادر النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي، وبناء على هذ ا التعريف تتكون المواد البتروكيمياوية إما من الكربون والهيدروجين والكبريت المشتقة من هذين المصدرين، أو بأضافة عناصر اخرى الى هذه العناصر كالأوكسجين والنتروجين والكلور، ومن اهم المواد البتروكيميائية الأساسية الأثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتلين ، وعن طريق تصنيع هذه المنتجات يمكن الحصول علىعديد من المنتجات الصناعية الاخرى كالمواد البلاستيكية والالياف التركيبية والمطاط الصناعي والمنظفات والأصباغ والعطريات وغيرها من المنتجات الكيمياوية الاخرى.
بدأت صناعة البتروكيماويات في العشرينات من القرن الماضي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وذلك باستخدام البروبيلين الناتج من عمليات التكسر (للنافتا) لأنتاج بنزين السيارات، وبعد ها تم الحصول على الاسيتون،واعتمدت بعض الدول على الفحم ومشتقاته لأنتاج المواد الكيمياوية.
لقد حدث تطور هائل في فهم كيمياء البترول مع تقدم البحوث والطرق التكنولوجية وكذلك ادت النتائج المذهلة في أستخدام العوامل المساعدة ومعرفة ظروف العمليات الصناعية الى التوصل لمعرفة المزيد عن كنوز التي يحتويها البترول ومشتقاته ممما ادى الى إنتاج المنتجات الجديدة التي لهاخواص تشابة مع الخواص الطبيعية بديلآ ( للحديد والخشب والزجاج والقطن، والحرير والصوف والورق والمعادن.. بلأ واحيانآ تتفوق عليها في الاستخدامات والعديد من التطبيقات ،مما صارت صناعة البتروكيمياويات مقياسآ ومؤشرآ لحضارة الشعوب وتقدمها.
مخاطر صناعة البترول:
كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره.
يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية).
تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين).
المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة.
المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها.
المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع.
الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول:
من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي:
1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة .
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال.
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط .
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه.
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول.
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن.
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط.
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته.
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها.
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين.
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل.
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة .
13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

البترول 

البترول هو سائل يتكون أساسآ من الهيدروكربونات وكذلك نسبة صغيرة من الكبريت والاوكسجين والنتروجين ، تتكون وتتجمع في باطن الارض وتظل في مكانه الى ان يخرج الى سطح الارض بفعل العوامل الطبيعية كالشقوق- الفوالق أو الكسور الارضية أو يستخرجها الانسان بحفر الآبار. يوجد البترول في الطبيعة إما في حالة صلبة أو شبه صلبة كعروق الاسفلت، أو يوجد في حالة سائلة كخام البترول أو في حالة غازية ،الغازات الطبيعية. يتنوع إنتاج حقول البترول ، منها ما ينتج خام البترول مختلطآ بقليل من الغازات الطبيعية،ومنها ما ينتج أساسآ من الغازات الطبيعية مع قليل من خام البترول أو بدونه كحقول الغازات الطبيعية. 
تختلف درجة غليان المنتجات البترولية عن بعضها البعض ، فلكل هيدروكربون درجة غليان خاصة ترتفع كلما زاد عدد ذرات الكربون في المركب ، وهذا هو أساس عملية تكرير البترول لفصل مركباته عن طريق التسخين والتقطيرعلى هيئة قطفات للمركبات الغازية ثم السائلة ثم الصلبة ،حيث يتبخر كل مركب بترولي عند مستوى معين من درجات الحرارة المئوية كالآتي: 
يتبخر البنزين في حدود 50- 200 ، يتبخر الكيروسين ما بين 150- 315، يتبخر وقود الديزل عند 180الى 350، تتبخر الزيوت الخفيفة عند 350- 420 ، تتبخر الزيوت الثقيلة عند 420-490 ، أما الزيوت المتبقية في تبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية. 
يقاس خام البترول عادة بالبرميل الامريكي وهو يساوي حوالي ( 42 كالونا )امريكيا أو حوالي ( 158,984 لتر)، ويقاس خام البترول أيضآ بالمتر المكعب وهو يوازي( 6,2898 من البرميل) وهو الاسلوب المتبع في فرنسا وألمانيا. كذلك يوزن البترول الخام بالطن ، وهناك ثلاثة أنواع : الطن القصير يساوي 2000 رطل أنكليزي، الطن الطويل يساوي 1,12 من الطن القصير،الطن المتري يساوي 1,1023 من الطن القصير او 9842 طنآ طويلآ، يتبع الوزن دائما في عمليات التكرير والنقل. تقاس الغازات الطبيعية بالقدم المكعب ويتم القياس عند درجة حرارة 60 درجة فهرنيت وضغط 14,73 من الرطل على البوصة. المتر المكعب من الغازات الطبيعية يساوي 35,315 من القدم المكعب. 
تنقسم مستخرجات البترول الى ثلاثة مجاميع. هيدروكربونات غازية مثل الميثان والبيوتان. هيدركربونات سائلة مثل جزيئات الكازولين، البنزين والكيروسين. هيدركربونات صلبة مثل شمع البارافين والاسفلت. يتم فصل المكونات الثلاثة عن بعضها البعض خلال عملية تكرير البترول على هيئة قطفات تنفصل كل منها عند درجات حرارة معينة وبالأستعانة ببعض المواد الكيمياوية كعوامل مساعدة لهذا الانفصال بواسطة التقطير 


خامات البترول: 

يتكون خام البترول من خليط من المشتقات البترولية( الاسفلت، زيت الوقود ،الكيروسين والبنزين) التي تختلف نسبها إختلافآ بيننآ من خام الى آخر وبأختلاف هذه النسب تتواجد الانواع المختلفة من خام البترول في العالم التي يمكن تميزها عن بعضها بسهولة باللون او الكثافة النوعية. يختلف خام البترول من حيث اللون من الاسود الى البني والىالاخضر والىالكهرماني ، اما من حيث الكثافة يختلف خام البترول منها ما يقرب من كثافة المياه، كلما قلت درجة كثافة خام البترول كان ذلك دليلآ على ارتفاع نسبة المشتقات الخفيفة كالبنزين مما يرتفع ثمن خام البترول وبالعكس. الى جانب كثافة البترول هناك اعتبارات اخرى مثل(ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت ،الشوائب الاخرى) في تحديد قيمة خام البترول، تنخفض قيمة خام البترول اذا كان يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكبريت لأن تكرير الخام يحتاج عندئذ الى إنشاء وحدات خاصة لفصل الكبريت عن البترول وعن مشتقاته ، واذا تم احتراق البنزين الذي يحتوي على الكبريت سوف يؤدي الى تلوث الجو بغازات الكبريت الخانقة، كما ان وجود المواد الشمعية في خام البترول تجعل الخام يتجمد بسرعة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وعندئذ يتعذر نقله بالأنابيب لأنه يتحول الى كتلة صلبة من الشمع. 



مكونات خام البترول : 

تتواجد مكونات خام البترول بالحالة السائلة (مشتقات البترول ، الحالة الغازية( الغازات)، المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى. 
هناك عدة انواع من مشتقات البترول السائلة واغلبها خطرة على الصحة اذا ازدادت عن تركيز الحد المسموح . 

مشتقات البترول 

نافتا البترول .سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبه رائحة الكازولين، وتركيزالحد المسموح به للتعرض هو 500 جزء في المليون والحد الخطر على الصحة هو 10 ألاف جزء من المليون، يدخل الجسم عن طريق الرئتين أو بتلامس ، اعراضه هي الدوخة والصداع والغثيان وتهيج اغشية العيون مع جفاف وتشقق الجلد. 
كيومين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عطرية ، الحد المسموح به للتركيز في الجو 50جزء من المليون. والحد الخطر هو 8 آلآف جزء من المليون ، يسبب الاغماء وتهيج أغشية العيون والتهاب الجلد. 
سيكوهكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة حلوة،تركيزه المسموح هو 300 جزء من المليون ويكون خطرا اذا وصل التركيز الى 10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج الجهاز التنفسي والعصبي والتهاب الجلد. 
سيكوهيكسين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عذبة شديد الذوبان في الماء، التركيز المسموح به هو 300 جزء من المليون والخطر هو10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج العيون والجلد والدوخة. 
دايكلوروبنزين. سائل شفاف أو أصفر شاحب له رائحة عطرية، تركيز الحد المسموح به هو 50 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 1700جزء من المليون يتسبب في تدمير انسجة الكبد والكلي والجلد والعيون. 
زايلين.سائل شفاف له رائحة عطرية، تركيزالحد المسموح به هو 100 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 10 آلآف جزء من المليون، تسبب الدوخة ،التهيج العصبي ،فقدان الشهية ،الغثيان ، القئ ، ألم البطن والتهابات جلدية. 
تولوين. سائل شفاف له رائحةعطرية، الحد المسموح به هو200جزء من المليون والخطر هو 2000 جزء من المليون،يسبب امراض الكبد والكلي والجلد والجهاز العصبي. 
نيتروبنزين. سائل زيتي يتراوح لونه بين الاصفر الفاتح والبني الغامق له رائحة تشبه رائحة تلميع الاحذية،الحد المسموح به هو 1 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 200جزء من المليون ،يسبب فقدان الشهية،تهيج الأعين ،التهاب الجلد، الانيميا ، الغثيان وعسر الهضم. 
هيكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبة رائحة الكازولين الحد المسموح به هو 500 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 5 آلآف جزء من المليون ، تسبب الصداع والغثيان، ضعف العضلات، التهاب الجلد والالتهاب الرئوي وتهيج العيون. 

الغازات . هناك تقريبا ثلاثة أنواع من الغازات ، الغازات خانقة أو الغازات الملهبة أو الغازات السامة. الغازات الخانقة هي متعددة مثل غاز( الهيدروجين، الميثان، ثاني أوكسيد الكربون) وهي جميعها تحل محل قدر من الهواء في جو العمل مما يقلل نسبة غاز الاوكسجين. 
الغازات الملهبة مثل( الكلور، الفلور) تسبب تهيجا والتهابا بأنسجة الجلد والمسالك التنفسية وتآكل الانسجة مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا. يتعرض العاملون لغاز الكلور في الصناعات البتركيميائية مثل صناعة البلاستيك وكذلك غاز الفلور يتعرض له العاملون في البترول والبلاستيك. اما الغازات السامة فمن أمثلتها( غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون ، وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين)، أعراض تسمم غاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون تظهرعلى صورة اجهاد مع الارتباك الذهني وفقدان القدرة على التركيز وفقدان الوعي. اما غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فانه يؤثرعلى المركز التنفسي بالمخ. 

المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى. 

يصاب العمال في صناعات البترول بالتسمم المزمن ببعض المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الصناعية الاخرى نتيجة التعرض لها على صورة أتربة أو أدخنة أو أبخرة تتطاير في جو العمل وتنتج الاصابة عن طريق التنفس أو بترسبها على الجلد، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن الثقيلة هي: 
الرصاص. اعراض التسسمم بالرصاص فقرالدم والامساك ، شلل الاعصاب الطرفية، الصداع ، الرعشة والتهاب الكليتين. 
الزئبق. تسبب التهاب الفم واللثة مع ظهور خط رمادي ازرق على اللثة وزيادة إفراز ا للعاب ، الغثيان،رعشة وحركات غير إرادية في الرأس واللسان والشفتين واليدين والساقين مع صداع وتغيرات في الشخصية،فقر الدم، سرطان الجلد ، تضخم الكبد والتهاب الكلى. 
النيكل. يسبب النيكل التهابات وقروح وتقشر الجلد مع فقدان النشاط البدني والعقلي ، التهابات رئوية، بل أحيانآ يؤدي الى سرطان في الرئة. 
الكبريت. يصاب العامل بقصر التنفس والتهاب أغشية المسالك التنفسية، فقدان حاسةالشم وسرعةالتعب . 
الفسفور. اعراض التسمم هي ضيق الصدر والصداع، آلآم الاسنان وخلخلتها وسقوطها، التهاب وتأكل عضمة الفك ، الضعف العام ، فقدان التوازن والرعشة. 
رابع كلوريد الكربون. يسبب التهابات في الاغشية المخاطية بالأنف والعين ، الغثيان واسهال وفقدان الشهية ، الصداع واضطراب النظر وفقدان الاتزان والارتباك، التهابات في الكلية والصفراء والكبد والجلد. 


العمليات الاساسية لصناعة للبترول: 


تبداء العمليات الاساسية للبترول بأستخراج البترول من الابار ثم نقله خلال أنابيب الى موانئ لتصديره عبر ناقلات البترول في البحر أو نقله بالمركبات في البر(موقع الحقل) ثم تكرير البترول وتوزيعه أو تخزينه أو استخدامه كمادة أولية في الصناعات البتروكيميائية. 
الصناعات البتروكيميائية هي الصناعات التي تنتج مواد كيمياوية من مصادر النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي، وبناء على هذ ا التعريف تتكون المواد البتروكيمياوية إما من الكربون والهيدروجين والكبريت المشتقة من هذين المصدرين، أو بأضافة عناصر اخرى الى هذه العناصر كالأوكسجين والنتروجين والكلور، ومن اهم المواد البتروكيميائية الأساسية الأثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتلين ، وعن طريق تصنيع هذه المنتجات يمكن الحصول علىعديد من المنتجات الصناعية الاخرى كالمواد البلاستيكية والالياف التركيبية والمطاط الصناعي والمنظفات والأصباغ والعطريات وغيرها من المنتجات الكيمياوية الاخرى. 
بدأت صناعة البتروكيماويات في العشرينات من القرن الماضي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وذلك باستخدام البروبيلين الناتج من عمليات التكسر (للنافتا) لأنتاج بنزين السيارات، وبعد ها تم الحصول على الاسيتون،واعتمدت بعض الدول على الفحم ومشتقاته لأنتاج المواد الكيمياوية. 
لقد حدث تطور هائل في فهم كيمياء البترول مع تقدم البحوث والطرق التكنولوجية وكذلك ادت النتائج المذهلة في أستخدام العوامل المساعدة ومعرفة ظروف العمليات الصناعية الى التوصل لمعرفة المزيد عن كنوز التي يحتويها البترول ومشتقاته ممما ادى الى إنتاج المنتجات الجديدة التي لهاخواص تشابة مع الخواص الطبيعية بديلآ ( للحديد والخشب والزجاج والقطن، والحرير والصوف والورق والمعادن.. بلأ واحيانآ تتفوق عليها في الاستخدامات والعديد من التطبيقات ،مما صارت صناعة البتروكيمياويات مقياسآ ومؤشرآ لحضارة الشعوب وتقدمها. 

مخاطر صناعة البترول: 

كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره. 
يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية). 
تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين). 
المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة. 
المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها. 
المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع. 


الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول: 

من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي: 

1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة . 
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال. 
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط . 
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه. 
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول. 
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن. 
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط. 
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته. 
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها. 
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين. 
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل. 
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة . 
13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

*ثأتير مجمعات الغاز والنفط على المناطق المجاورة وسكانها*

ثأتير مجمعات الغاز والنفط على المناطق المجاورة وسكانها 


لايخفى على أحد مايسببه مجمع مليتة للغاز من مشاكل صحية مترتبة عن الغازات المنبعثة منه والتيتؤثر بشكل مباشر على صحة المواطنين الذينيسكنون بجانب الشركة،وهذا لايدع مجالا للشكأن اللجنة الشعبية العامةغير قادرة على اتخاذ القراراتلحماية المواطنينمن هذه المخاطر،كما أن الهيئة العامة للبيئة تغط فينوم عميق،ولم تستطع المؤسسة الوطنية للنفط وشركة إينيالإيطالية المالكة للمجمع من وضع التدابير البسيطة لحماية هؤلاء الليبيين .
حيث حذر الدكتور مفتاح الأربش خبير فيمجال البيئة والمهتم بحماية البيئة من التلوث الغازيالناتج عن مجمعات النفط والغاز،وذلك فيدراسته العلمية حول تأثير مجمعات الغاز والنفط على المناطق المجاورة وسكانها (مجمع مليتة ). 

وأشار الأربش أن هذه الدراسة ملخصة وموثقة ومستخرجة من اكثر من150 مرجعاًومصدراًيستند الى تجارب الاهاليبمناطق مجمعات الغاز ومعامل تكرير النفط وماجاورها حيث عانى أهلها وزالوايعانون ويلات الامراض والسرطانات المختلفة والمتاعب الصحية وعدم الاستقرار النفسيبسبب الانبعاثات الغازية والملوثات الناتجة عنها وعن التسربات والانفجارات والحرائق الناجمة عن خطوط الانابيب الناقلة للغاز والمواد النفطية،والاضرار والاصابات المسببة لها.

واستخرجت البيانات التالية من دراسات واحصائيات واعمال متابعة قصيرة المدى ومتوسطة المدى وطويلة المدى تمت لمناطق تقع فينطاق مشاريع معالجة الغاز الطبيعيوالغازات والسوائل النفطية تتشابه تشابها تطابقيا مع مجمع مليته،وتتكون من جزيئين هما :
-حيثيغطيالأولالانبعاثات الغازية الملوثة للهواء الجويوالذييتنفسه السكان،ومخاطرها على الصحة العامة،والتيتشمل المناطق المحيطة بنقطة الانبعاثات،والواقعة فينطاقيتراوح بين35 و50 كيلومترا من المركز الذييقع به مصدر الانبعاث،،وتتوقف مسافة التأثير الفاعل على ارتفاع نقطة الانبعاث من سطح الارض.
- ويغطيالثانيالحرائق والانفجارات الناتجة من احتمالية التسربات التيترافق شبكات الانابيب الناقلة للغازات الهيدروكربونية (النفط والغاز) القابلة للاشتعال والانفجار،خاصة عندما تقع تحت درجات ضغط مرتفعة تصل الى مايدفع المياه الى900 متر الى أعلى.

وتطرقت الدراسة إلىتأثير انبعاث الغازات على الصحة العامة وقال إن هناك عشرة أركان مهمة تغطيالنشاط الحيويللجسم والتيتستهدفها الغازات المنبعثة وتسممها وهذه الأركان هينظام النمو بالجسم والنظام التناسليوالدورة الدموية والغدد الهرمونية و الجهاز الهضميو جهاز المناعة والكلى والجهاز العصبيوالجهاز التنفسيونظام الحواس. 
- وتطرقت الدراسة إلى الانبعاثات التيتسمم نظام النمو بالجسم والمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين،البنزين و ايثيل البنزين و الهباء وأول أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين و ثانيأكسيد النيتروجين وأول أكسيد النيتروجين وأكسيد النيتروجين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت و الهكسين و المركبات العضوية الطيارة والطولوين و الزيلين و الستايرين.
وأكدت الدراسة أن الأطفال الذين تقل اعمارهم عن18 سنةيواجهون معوقات فيالنمو،فواحد من كل33 مولوداًيولد بتشوهات خلقية،وتؤثر الغازات المسممة لنظام نمو الجسم سلبيا على النمو لدى الاطفال،ويشمل تأثير هذه المسممات تشوهات عند الولادة،ووزناًمنخفضاًللوليد،والقصور الجنسيوالنفسيوالسلوكيلدى الذكور والأناث الذييزداد سوءاًاثناء فترة النمو (فترة الطفولة) ،كذلكيسبب تعرض الحوامل لهذه الغازات عرقلة نمو الجنين او حتى موته.

وأضافت إن تعرض الحوامل لهذه الغازاتيسبب ايضا انخفاض وزن الجنين،كمايصاب الدماغلدى الاطفال بأضرار بالغة،وبنفس القدر من الضرر الذييتعرض له الجنين اثناء التكوين،تكون مساهمة الأب الذيتعرض للغازات فيالضرر بنفس القدر فيالجنين منذ بداية الحمل،وتعرض الآباء لهذه الانبعاثات صاحب ازدياد حالات الاجهاض المفاجئ لدى الحوامل.
- أما الانبعاثات التيتسمم النظام التناسليفهيالمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين و البنزين و ايثيل البنزين والهباء و أول أكسيد الكربون و ثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين و أكسيد النيتروجين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت و الهكسين والمركبات العضوية الطيارة و الطولوين و الزيلين والستايرينن الميثان و البنتين و البروبين.
ويؤثر التعرض لهذه الغازات على النظام التناسليللذكور والإناث على السواء،ويسبب تغيرا فيالسلوك الجنسي،ونقصان الخصوبة لدى الجنسين،او فقدان الجنين اثناء الحمل و الغازات المسممة لنظام التناسل هذه قد تسبب تداخلا فيالمهام والقدرات الجنسية لمنيتعرضون لها. ويبدأ ذلك منذ مرحلة الطفولة ويستمر خلال الكهولة،أما المسممات التيتستهدف النظام التناسليلدى الإناث تسطيع ان تتسبب فياحداث تاثيرات متنوعة وتغيرات فيالسلوك الجنسي،ويشمل هذا التأثير فيتعجيل او تأجيل سن البلوغ،وعدم انتظام فيالدورة الشهرية،ونقصاًفيالقدرة على الإخصاب،وتذبذباًفيمدة الحمل ونتيجته،وكذلك الإخلال بمهام الغدد التيتفرز الحليب لدى الأم،وبلوغسن اليأس مبكرا،وبنفس القدر،تحد هذه المسممات من قدرة المرأة على الحمل بنجاح.

أما عن المسممات التيتستهدف الجهاز التناسليللذكور فتستطيع تغيير عدد الحيوانات المنوية اوشكلها،وتغيير السلوك الجنسي،و تزيد من هبوط القدرة على التخصيب.
- أما الانبعاثات التيتسمم الدورة الدموية فهيالمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين و البنزين و ايثيل البنزين والهباء و أول أكسيد الكربون و كبريتيد الهيدروجين وثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين وأكسيد النيتروجين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت والطولوين و الزيلين.
وتسبب هذه المنبعثات تسمم الدم والتعرض لهايساهم فيإحداث أمراض عدة منها ارتفاع ضغط الدم وتصلب الشرايين ونبضغير طبيعيونقص فيتدفق الدم الى القلب،والتعرض المزمن للبنزينيقود الى انخفاض عدد كل انوع الخلايا او الكريات الدموية مماينتج عنه سرطان الدم و اللوكيميا.
-أما بالنسبة للانبعاثات التيتسمم الغدد الهرمونية فهيالمتمثلة فيالبنزين و ايثيل البنزين و كبريتيد الهيدروجين و ثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين و أكسيد النيتروجين و الطولوين و الزيلينوالستيرين.

وتخلق هذه الانبعاثات الفوضى فينظام تكوين وانتاج وافراز الهرمونات وخلق لخبطة فيمهامها وتعطيل عملها.
وتبين بأن كثيرا من هذه الانبعاثات هيمسرطنة ولقد تم التقدير بأن المعوقات لإنتاج الهرمونات لها علاقة بسرطان الغدد المنتجة للهرمونات،والتعرض لهذه الانبعاثاتينتج عنه تاثيرات سلبية على النظام الهرمونيالمتكون من الاعضاء والغدد التيتفرز الهرمونات. وتتحكم الهرمونات فيالاداء الطبيعيللجسم وقدينتج عن اصابة النظام الهرمونيالعديد من الامراض منها السكر و أمراض الغدد و أمراض الجهاز التناسليوالسرطان وغيره.

- أما عن الانبعاثات التيتسمم الكبد والبنكرياس والمرارة وباقيالجهاز الهضميفهيالمتمثلة فيالبيتادين و البنزين و ايثيل البنزين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت و الطولوين و الزيلين والستيرين.
التعرض للهيدروكربونات الهلوجينية الاروماتية بما فيذلك الكلوروبنزين و الهيكساكلوروبنزينيسبب الدوخة والغثيان وفقدان الشهية وخاصة لدى المرضى.
كمايسبب التقيؤ او الشعور به والانقباضاتغير الطبيعية والإسهال،وتكون الكبد فيالعادة هيالمعرضة للأصابه حيث انها هيالتيتجابه المواد الكيماوية الغازية للجسد وتحاول التخلص منها وبذلك تقع فريسة لها وموت الخلايا الكبديةينتج عن التعرض المزمن للمواد الكيميائية.
- أما مسممات جهاز المناعة فهيالمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين و البنزين و ايثيل البنزين وثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين و أكسيد النيتروجين و ستايرين و الطولوين و الزيلين.
وتعمل على تسمم جهاز المناعة و التأثير السلبيعلى الاداء الوظيفيلمهام الجهاز بسبب التعرض لهذه المسممات،والتغير الذييطرأ على جهاز المناعة بسبب تعرضه لهذه المسمماتيؤديالى التغير فياداء وظائفه،الامر الذيقديقود الى ارتفاع حدوث حالات الاصابة بالامراض المعدية والسرطان،او اشتدادها والرفع من وتيرتها،وذلك بسبب هبوط قدرة جهاز المناعة على التفاعل بالطريقة المجدية مع العناصر الغازية للجسم،كما انه من الصعوبة بمكان تحديد العناصر الكيميائة المسممة لجهاز المناعة بدقة وذلك لقدرتها على احداث عدد كبير ومتسع من المؤثرات الممعقدة على نظام المناعة.

- أما مسممات الكلى والمسالك البولية فهيالناتجة عن ايثيل البنزين و الطولوين و الزيلين.
فإن التعرض لهذه الانبعاثاتيؤثر سلبيا على الكلى والمسالك البولية والمثانة،وتتعرض الكلى للاصابة بسبب وظيفتها الترشيحية حيث تقوم بتصفية الدم من المواد المضرة،وتؤديالانبعاثات فينهاية المطاف بالفشل الكلوياو امراض السرطان.

-أما فيمايتعلق بمسممات الجهاز العصبيوالمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين والبنزين و ايثيل البنزين والهباء و أول أكسيد الكربون و كبريتيد الهيدروجين وثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين و أكسيد النيتروجين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت و ثالث أكسيد الكبريت و الهكسين و البر وبين و الههبتينات و الاكتين و الايثين و الطولوين والزيلين.
ويؤثر التعرض لهذه الانبعاثات بشكل سلبيعلى الجهاز العصبي،والكيماويات المسممة للجهاز العصبيالمركزيتحثه على عدم التركيز وتسبب له الشعور بالارهاق،وبالتوتر،ومتغيرات سلوكية أخرى،كما تؤثر الانبعاثات على نظام الإحساس وحركة الاعضاء وتحدث الخلل بمكانيكية نقل المعلومات من وإلى الدماغعن طريق شبكة الاعصاب الخارجية.
- أما مسممات الجهاز التنفسيفهيالتيتتمثل فيالبيوتادين والبنزين وايثيل البنزين والهباء وأول أكسيد الكربون و كبريتيد الهيدروجين و ثانيأكسيد النيتروجين و أول أكسيد النيتروجين وأكسيد النيتروجين و ثانيأكسيد الكبريت و ثالث أكسيد الكبريت و الهكسين و البر وبين و الههبتين و الاكتين و الايثين و الطولوين و الزيلين و الستايرين والاوزون.
وتؤثر الانبعاثات بشكل سلبى على الجهاز التنفسيبما فيذلك الأنف والحنجرة والرئتين،وتستطيع أن تسبب آلاما حادة ومزمنة بالجهاز،وترسب السوائل بالرئتين،وتسبب الربو.
كما تسبب التهابات حادة ومزمنة بالغشاء المخاطيالمبطن للشعب الهوائية،وتحدث كذلك انتفاخا بالشعب ممايوديالى ثقل فيالتنفس لدى المصاب مع زيادة الامكانية بالاصابة بالالتهابات والاصابة بالسرطان.

- أما مسممات الجلد والحواس فهيالمتمثلة فيالبيوتادين والبنزين و ايثيل البنزين و الهباء و ثالث أكسيد الكبريت و البر وبين و الههبتين و الاكتين و الطولوين و الزيلين و الستايرين.
وتعمل هذه الانبعاثات التأثير بشكل سلبيعلى الجلد وأعضاء الحواس،وتسبب امراضاًجلدية حادة ومزمنة بما فيذلك التهاب الجلد وحساسيته ضد ضوء الشمس.
وتطال الأضرار العشرة المذكورة اعلاه ايضا الثروة الحيوانية والدواجن والطيور وبنفس الكيفية تقريبا. 
كما تلحق أضرارا بالبيئة وبالنباتات والمزارع،وخاصة بسبب الهباء الذييتكون من مركبات نفطيةغير كاملة الاحتراق وكذلك بسبب أكاسيد الكبريت التيتتحول فيوجود الرطوبة والضباب الى احماض توثر على الاشجار،وربما حتى تلويث ثمارها من الداخل والخارج لا تقل خطورة عن التعرض المباشر لها،وتوديإلى ذبولها واصفرار لونها وقلت خصوبتها،وربما موتها كما تؤثر على المبانيوالطلاء والاجزاء المعدنية والسيارات،وتسبب فيتآكلها وتغير لونها على المدى الطويل. 

* أما فيمايتعلق بتأثير شبكات نقل المواد الهيدروكربونية ( النفط والغاز عبر خطوط الانابيب) على البيئة والسكان،أشارت الدراسة أن فرص حدوث تسرب المواد النفطية مثل الغاز والزيوت والمكثفات من الانابيب الناقلة لها دائما قائمة وباحتماليات متفاوتة،وعلى مدار اليوم تقريبا تحصل حوادث تسرب الغازات والزيوت من الانابيب فيمكان ما فيالعالم.،ولقد سجلت حوادث مفجعة فيكندا والولايات المتحدة الاميركية واوربا ذهب ضحيتها عدد من الارواح بالاضافة الى الاصابات والخسائر المادية والتلوث البيئي.
وجميع عمليات نقل المواد الهيدروكربونية عن طريق الانابيب تتم تحت ضغوط عالية تزيد من فرص تسربها،ويتم التسرب إما بشكل بطئيعند حدوث شق او ثقب صغير بخط الانابيب،او بشكل كبير ومفاجئ عند حدوث فتحة كبيرة بالخط.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي فرقد
ولكن هل يمكن عمل المواضيع كملفات وورد أو بي دي إف وادراج صور توضيحية
وادراجها كملفات مرفقة
مع تحياتي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

ممكن وانشاء الله قريبا اعمل بحث يجمع المشاركات المرفوعه ومواضيع اضافيه واضعه بين يدي القراء الاعزاء ومشكور وملاحظاتكم اتهمني كثير


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

*مخاطر صناعة البترول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته
اخواني الأعزاء
اقدم الكم اليوم موضوع شامل عن مخاطر صناعة البترول بناءا على طلباتكم وهو ملف وورد ارجو ان يكون مفيد الكم واسالكم طلب التوفيق

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

الرابط هنا
http://www.zshare.net/download/71272720b5f27135/http://www.zshare.net/download/71272720b5f27135/


----------



## عمادالامام (5 فبراير 2012)

لك شكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودك المتميزة دوما ونتمني وجو دملفات مرفقة


----------



## شاكر النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جيد يااستاذ فرقد


----------

